# Fee Paid - Couples who travelled to the US for IVF to guarantee twins



## Sammy R

I'm looking to speak to couples for a British newspaper who have travelled to the US for IVF/fertility treatment in order to ensure they can have twins. 
You will need to be happy to be photographed and identified and talk about the process.
Full approval on quotes.
Fee available on publication too.
Thanks! 
[email protected]


----------

